

Management "genius" opens food bank for underpaid employees - Killah911
http://www.pghcitypaper.com/Blogh/archives/2012/12/11/upmc-opens-food-bank-for-struggling-employees-misses-point-completely

======
Killah911
While I have worked at several companies where management was completely out
of touch with their employees, this one takes the cake! And surprisingly
enough, in the healthcare industry!

